# Cornelius Van Til Street Preaching On Wall Street



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2013)

Westminster Seminary Philadelphia puts pictures up on facebook every now and then. 

Here is one of Cornelius Van Til street preaching on Wall Street. According to the posting this was taken in 1978 when Van Til would have been 83. Jack Miller is with him.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is a second photo


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 27, 2013)

Great shots! Thanks, Benjamin.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 27, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## JohnGill (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KMK (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Wayne (Feb 28, 2013)

Who is that standing behind Drs. Miller and Van Til? I don't recognize him.


----------

